# Vostok Century Time



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

This was my first Russian watch, acquired Jan '04. A Vostok Century Time auto, shown here on a black RLT flieger.

I've still got this blue one - also an orange one and a RussArmy version of the black. I couldn't find a 'proper' Vostok black and would be interested if any forum members have one.

(I'll post pics of the orange & black if anyone's interested).


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive had 2 of these, great watches, lot of style for not much cost...

Havent got them anymore though







This is the only photo I have..


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I don't think I've ever seen a black dial alan .

Green, blue and orange yes. Black no







.

I'd like to see the black RussArmy version if it's no trouble  .



jasonm said:


> Ive had 2 of these, great watches, lot of style for not much cost...


Oh, yes. I remember when you had some decent watches Jason 







.

Nice Antarctica there  .


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Oh, yes. I remember when you had some decent watches Jason
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















you mean proper watches Ian not the huge lumps of steel he wears these days!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

''May the rays of a thousand magnets afflict your watch box''


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

even this one jase?


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Jason, that blue dial with orange chapter is very nice - & the ostrich matches so well - where is it now? 

Ian, here's the black.










Just for good measure, the orange. I think this looks superb on the Flieger


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've seen these RussArmy branded watches before Alan, what are they exactly? Just another trading name for Vostok or are they another company re badging vostoks?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yeah, thanks for that Paul


















Ill PM you dapper


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Ive had 2 of these, great watches, lot of style for not much cost...
> 
> Havent got them anymore though
> 
> ...


I remember when he offered me that lot in exchange for just one watch


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yeah, a watch you hardly wear









Dont want it now anyway









( Cue predictable 'decided to wear this for a change' post







)


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

pg tips said:


> I've seen these RussArmy branded watches before Alan, what are they exactly? Just another trading name for Vostok or are they another company re badging vostoks?


Paul, they seem to be a US company selling a range of Vostok watches with some re-badged as RussArmy. They refer to themselves as 'Vostok representatives' which I take to mean authorised dealer. Their old stock Century Times are Vostok badged but newer stock is RussArmy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Yeah, a watch you hardly wear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I wore it yesterday to work









*Zeno Beobachtungsuhr 47mm, Unitas 6498 17 Jewels.*


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

pg tips said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, yes. I remember when you had some decent watches Jason
> ...


The poor lad must get confused







.

"Three pounds of carrots, sorry...divers, please."


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Just found this little picture of a 'proper' black Century Time. I've placed it next to the RussArmy for comparison.

The RussArmy version is not too bad, I suppose - the red shield logo looks quite good against the black background.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

They are a nice looking watch, the problem for me is the useless `slide rule` markers round the edge, IMVHO it would look much better if Vostok printed a normal `seconds` chapter instead


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I know I'm old fashioned, but I'll have the straight "Boctok" anytime  . I like the logo







.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> They are a nice looking watch, the problem for me is the useless `slide rule` markers round the edge, IMVHO it would look much better if Vostok printed a normal `seconds` chapter instead


I agree completely, it's really quite a daft thing to do.

Almost as bad as non-functional sub dials with fixed hands











raketakat said:


> I know I'm old fashioned, but I'll have the straight "Boctok" anytime  . I like the logo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too - just wish I could find one of those proper black buggers


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dapper said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > They are a nice looking watch, the problem for me is the useless `slide rule` markers round the edge, IMVHO it would look much better if Vostok printed a normal `seconds` chapter instead
> ...


It is a shame as they are a very nice looking watch other wise, I really liked my green one but the fake `slide rule` just bugged me, so I had to let it go to a strange bloke (who doesn`t collect Timex`s) living in the Cambridge area


----------

